# Apache2-Logs, wo finde ich aktuelle Logs?



## killozap (26. Dez. 2011)

Mein Server wird in letzter Zeit ständig angegriffen, leider finde ich aber keine aktuellen Logs, um zeitnah IP-Adressen der Angreifer feststellen zu können.
Ich habe zwar nun durch die Auswertung der Logs vom Vortag (im log-Verzeichniss der angesprochenen Webseite) einige IP-Adressen gefunden, aber hätte gerne auch eine Übersicht über den aktuellen Zustand.

Danke für Eure Tipps...


----------



## nowayback (26. Dez. 2011)

/var/www/domain.xyz/log/


----------



## killozap (26. Dez. 2011)

In dieses Verzeichniss kommen die Access-Log-Dateien vom Vortag, dort sind keine aktuellen Access-Logs zu finden.


----------



## killozap (26. Dez. 2011)

Ich habs gefunden. Die aktuelle Logdatei lautet:

/var/log/httpd/ispconfig_access_log


----------



## nowayback (26. Dez. 2011)

Dann hast du wohl ISPConfig 2 und meine Glaskugel konnte das nicht vorhersehen


----------

